# Latex is deadly



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Slipped out for a slow quiet stalk along the snow drift filled spruce/wild rose/autumn olive hedgerow on the south side of my property this morning right at daylight. I just knew with the warmer temps they would be sittin out for the takin. In just a little over a half hour I managed two rabbits with homecast 32 cal lead roundballs and my little Osage Orange Slingshot. First one was sitting tight and got a perfect head shot from about 15 feet..DRT. Second one was about 15 yards. Took him at the base of the head/neck and had to administer another shot cou de grace from about 6 feet while he was bouncin about. Flat missed another one in between them two, but that one may have ended up being the second kill, not for sure on that?


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats a couple of nice big rabbits. Sounds like a lot of fun too!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice rabbits.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks.........Between my crabapples, apples, autumn olive, raspberry, wild roses, etc, as well as the neighbors crops they are pretty well fed and it shows. It is a lot of fun. After getting back into slingshots seriously a few years ago even the bow is starting to feel like cheating and a shotgun just flat feels wrong. It is big fun, quiet, and cheap. Making your own frames also keeps the Devil at bay. :lol: If slingbows were legal in Michigan my rabbits would get a lot bigger and maybe even have antlers. :lol:


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

There is some excellent eating! The last cottontail I ate up here was on I stole from a coyote, after I heard it screaming while I was out snowshoeing. I have one hanging around now that the snow is deep, dining on our ornamentals. Slingshot will be weapon of choice!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice shooting. We have lots of rabbits around the house but I would rather eat squirrels. The Grandsons like to chase the bunnys so all is good.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Martin Looker said:


> Nice shooting. We have lots of rabbits around the house but I would rather eat squirrels. The Grandsons like to chase the bunnys so all is good.



Thanks, I prefer squirrel to rabbit for eating also. If the rabbits would leave my bushes, shrubs, and autumn olive alone they would likely live much longer lives. Well some of them would anyway, it is rather fun. Rabbits are much easier prey than squirrels when it comes to a slingshot though. My squirrel kills with a slingshot are all TROPHY status in my book.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Fine shootin!

One similar morning I took a sneak ,toting the shotgun.
This was in the whack a mole handloading days when an occasional round only poofed shot out the barrel. ( Some kind of quality / worker issue possibly related to no powder being involved now and then for fear of double charging).
So there was some element of challenge to such hunting.

Spotted a bunny about two feet from a hole. Just inside my maximum range,( with a " good" round).
It alert pose helped decide to take the shot without closing any farther.
"Pow!", and shot traveled faster than it could be watched...a good round! l.o.l..
Brer Rabbit just sat there.
Pride and economy argued about having another go at it , but the shot had been called as on the money anyways and so the raggit was approached.
It was then left where it sat upright watching it's world ,frozen solid!


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Waif said:


> Fine shootin!
> 
> One similar morning I took a sneak ,toting the shotgun.
> This was in the whack a mole handloading days when an occasional round only poofed shot out the barrel. ( Some kind of quality / worker issue possibly related to no powder being involved now and then for fear of double charging).
> ...



Them ol whack a mole reloaders, oh my. That is the only tool I have ever had a primer go off in when it wasn't meant to. After I set off the primer in the living room my very new Bride at the time insisted I buy better loading equipment. The rest is my own personal "factory" of toy$ and hi$tory later. :lol: 

Frozen rabbit...that's funny. I bet you were as pleased with your stalking ability as I was the day I stalked a woodchuck a "buddy" of mine propped up out in the field. I spent 15 minutes getting within .22 range of that rigored up woodchuck. AAAAAAAAAARG, it took two hits before I wondered what the h?


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

You boys sure can spin some yarns. Dyed-in-the-wool hunters, I tell ya! Nice cottontails.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

357Maximum said:


> Frozen rabbit...that's funny. I bet you were as pleased with your stalking ability as I was the day I stalked a woodchuck a "buddy" of mine propped up out in the field. I spent 15 minutes getting within .22 range of that rigored up woodchuck. AAAAAAAAAARG, it took two hits before I wondered what the h?


Not to sidetrack this your thread (which is very cool) but I have my own ninja stalking experience. Back in the 90's I arrowed a buck one morning but was unsure of the hit so I backed out and returned around 2pm. I snuck in like a cat and hadn't gone far when I spotted him bedded, head up, in a thicket facing away. I spent the better part of the next two hours putting "the sneak" on him. Finally at 30 yards I let him have another arrow...nothing, did not flinch. It took me a couple of minutes to process. Finally I walked up to find him stone dead in a perfectly bedded pose with his left antler hooked on a sapling holding his head up. He was stiff and must have died fairly quickly. Just to top it off, the coyotes had made a mid day meal of an entire hind quarter. I wish I had taken a pic. Still makes me laugh.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Dish7 said:


> Not to sidetrack this your thread (which is very cool) but I have my own ninja stalking experience. Back in the 90's I arrowed a buck one morning but was unsure of the hit so I backed out and returned around 2pm. I snuck in like a cat and hadn't gone far when I spotted him bedded, head up, in a thicket facing away. I spent the better part of the next two hours putting "the sneak" on him. Finally at 30 yards I let him have another arrow...nothing, did not flinch. It took me a couple of minutes to process. Finally I walked up to find him stone dead in a perfectly bedded pose with his left antler hooked on a sapling holding his head up. He was stiff and must have died fairly quickly. Just to top it off, the coyotes had made a mid day meal of an entire hind quarter. I wish I had taken a pic. Still makes me laugh.


That right there is funny, thank you.


----------

